# 78 watt T5 HO for 50 gallon?



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm getting a 50 gallon, 36 x 18 x 18 to replace my 20 gallon, currently I have a 55 watt power compact over my 20 and get great results, I've been using diy co2 but am going pressurized on the 50. most of my plants are low to mid light, so the question is, will 78 watts of T 5 HO on the 50 give me comparable results to 55 watts of power compact on the 20? It seems like the WPG rule doesn't apply to the T 5's, perhaps someone should come up with a rule for T 5's. anyhow, any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If your new fixture will have high quality single bulb reflectors, it should be sufficient intensity to grow low to medium light demanding plants.

I think it will be a bit less intensity than a 55W bulb over a 20 gal tank. 18" is a good depth, but I'd really go with 3 bulbs to evenly light it.

It's hard to say though. The watt/gallon "rule" simplifies things, and just gives a general idea.


----------



## Shavemacman (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a 50 gallon just like yours. I use 2x39W T5HO bulbs over it and they produce great looking light. My only concern with using only 1 bulb is that this tank is pretty long from front to back and you may end up with shadows. 

Are you buying a new ballast and setup or adapting the one you have?

Oh, I agree that the WPG rule seems to be off for T5. I used it when setting up my low-tech and have finally decided it is just too much light for a non-CO2 tank.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

Shavemacman said:


> Are you buying a new ballast and setup or adapting the one you have?


I was planing on buying a new 2x39W T5HO fixture, but was also considering getting another power compact retrofit and building a hood, that would be 110 watts of pc. something else to consider is I have Limnophila hippuroides growing like a weed in my 20 and Blyxia japonica as well. I would hate to buy a 78 watt fixture only to find out it's not enough to grow my plants


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Two 39 watt T5HO bulbs, each with its own reflector will be more than enough light for that tank. One of those bulbs would provide adequate light for almost all plants to grow with good CO2, but the distribution of intensity across the substrate wouldn't be uniform, and some plants would always be in shade from other plants. Putting two single bulb fixtures on top, with some separation between them will distribute the light more evenly and eliminate a lot of the shade problems. But, that will be enough light that you will need to keep the CO2 near the maximum to avoid lots of problems.


----------



## Shavemacman (Jun 21, 2008)

I went with the Icecap ballast (660 I think) and Icecap reflectors. It supports up to 4 bulbs so it gives you room to increase your wattage if needed. They are a bit spendy... ok not a bit, they ARE spendy but so far I have zero complaints about mine.

I also use a canopy and installed the ballast under the aquarium and run the cables up to the hood. I would also recommend to you to add a cooling fan.

Anyway, if you are interested in the details its all in my blog.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm hoping A few more people with 50 gallon tanks chime in. I'm curious about the results other people have had with this size tank and different levels of light, and thanks to all who responded. I think I might go for a retrofit 2x 39 watt kit so I can space the lights apart for better coverage. when I do figure all this out I will post the results


----------



## Shavemacman (Jun 21, 2008)

When I was researching my setup, I was unable to find many with the same tank. The closest match that was a more popular size is the 40 breeder. Try doing a google search on the 40 breeder planted aquarium. There are several really good blogs on this size.


----------

